# What is she?



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

A friend gave me 2 hens. One I am certain is a barnyard mix. This red one I'm not sure on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She might be a mix too. At first I was going to say Red Star then I saw the comb. The comb isn't right for a Red Star.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> She might be a mix too. At first I was going to say Red Star then I saw the comb. The comb isn't right for a Red Star.


It's possible. My friend wasn't sure. He couldnt remember what she is and I could tell looking at the other it's a mix. It looks to have black australorp maybe, but there are some white feathers and a few rich brown feathers and shes small like a banty. 
I figure if anyone could tell me about the red one it would be here lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Comparing her to the size of your hand, she's bigger than a bantam. She's got to be twice as big as your Silkie.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Comparing her to the size of your hand, she's bigger than a bantam. She's got to be twice as big as your Silkie.


Yeah, the red definitely isn't a banty. The black that's definitely a mix of breeds is smaller.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, OK. I thought you were talking about the red.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Oh, OK. I thought you were talking about the red.


No. I didn't clarify that very well lol 
We were given the red and a small black. The black is definitely a mix. I wasn't sure about the red one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can be so easy to misinterpret the typed word. Well, I guess even those spoken too. I've been known to get confused about things someone is talking about and even have them explain why I was misinterpreting what was said and still not get it.

Getting old is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It can be so easy to misinterpret the typed word. Well, I guess even those spoken too. I've been known to get confused about things someone is talking about and even have them explain why I was misinterpreting what was said and still not get it.
> 
> Getting old is not for the faint of heart.


Getting older definitely starts showing up on us lol. I just turned 40. It's a lot different on me these days than say 35!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just wait. You're still a child. 50 seems to have some sort of auto switch for things to change a lot.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Just wait. You're still a child. 50 seems to have some sort of auto switch for things to change a lot.


Yeah, problem is I've had bad knees since 11 or 12... they've been grinding since then... So they feel older than I do lol. So does the 2 back injuries from 17 and 18. 
The rest is just tired from running with 3 extra needs kids for the last decade. 2 plus appointments every week plus homeschooling and normal life stuff takes a toll on ya.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh my, it certainly does. Even though I wasn't easy on my body I'm fortunate enough not to have much in the way of physical issues. At least not where my joints have suffered.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

I just keep going until I absolutely can't lol. I've been in a knee brace all week to keep that knee in place. Still going as much as I can. About to go plant some potatoes and stuff. I wont stop till I'm in the grave I guess!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Doing the things we enjoy is what keeps us going. I've thought a couple of times about selling this place and going condo. I can't. I just can't. That isn't living to me.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Doing the things we enjoy is what keeps us going. I've thought a couple of times about selling this place and going condo. I can't. I just can't. That isn't living to me.


Condo is nice, once or twice a year! I love my country life. I like gardening, my animals, and space where I dont see anyone unless I want to. One day it may become too much, but I'll probably still be right where I am lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have 30 years on you and yet here I am. Still able to look out my back door into my woods. So, yep, I get that you'll still be right there where life feels good.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I have 30 years on you and yet here I am. Still able to look out my back door into my woods. So, yep, I get that you'll still be right there where life feels good.


It's taken my entire adult life to get where we are. Only been here not even 2 years. I love it and have no plans on leaving! We rented for a long time then owned our home and it was tiny but rented the lot. Small and I couldnt do much at all. This place is a dream come true for me. 3 acres, nice big home, and I have neighbors but I still have privacy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is nothing that can equal that contentment.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

What kind of comb is that?


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> What kind of comb is that?


I have no idea. It's a weird looking one. Lol she appear healthy. I think maybe if shes a mix, then the comb is confused to what type it should be.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what I think too.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

PowellClan5 said:


> I have no idea. It's a weird looking one. Lol she appear healthy. I think maybe if shes a mix, then the comb is confused to what type it should be.


Yeah probably a mix


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Yeah probably a mix











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Comb close up. The back side flops some so I used my thumb to support it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your description was spot on about the comb being confused. LOL


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Your description was spot on about the comb being confused. LOL


It is a weird little comb lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess if she's OK with it then we have to be too. I never gave any thought to this before, I wonder what the purpose of a comb is.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I guess if she's OK with it then we have to be too. I never gave any thought to this before, I wonder what the purpose of a comb is.


I know one purpose is to dissipate heat. Bigger combs help them be more heat tolerant, but smaller combs are better for colder climates according to what I've read.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That makes sense. Silkies have small combs and are not very heat tolerant.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It’s kinda cute though! Yeah I had to say it.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> It’s kinda cute though! Yeah I had to say it.


She's a pretty bird, floppy comb and all lol


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I guess if she's OK with it then we have to be too. I never gave any thought to this before, I wonder what the purpose of a comb is.


Dinosaur heat exchanger.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And there's another one of our barely controlled members tossing out his thoughts.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> And there's another one of our barely controlled members tossing out his thoughts.


Marginally controlled, allegedly...the thoughts just kind of fall out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, well you must have a bunch of them to spill since you haven't been around a ton.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Marginally controlled, allegedly...the thoughts just kind of fall out.


Hey that happens to me ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Not sure weird looking comb though. Must be a mix.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Not sure weird looking comb though. Must be a mix.


Yeah, that's what we all agreed. She does lay a pretty, almost pale pink, and big egg though.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

PowellClan5 said:


> Yeah, that's what we all agreed. She does lay a pretty, almost pale pink, and big egg though.


Wow, do you have a picture of the egg? I would like to see it!!


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, do you have a picture of the egg? I would like to see it!!











It's really hard to see in a pic, but it has a big a blush tint to it.
Bottom 2 eggs are faverolle, top dark egg is Dominique, and 2 white are minorca. Henrietta's egg is the middle egg. And camera perspective has it looking smaller than the faverolle but it's the same or slightly larger.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

PowellClan5 said:


> View attachment 40798
> 
> It's really hard to see in a pic, but it has a big a blush tint to it.
> Bottom 2 eggs are faverolle, top dark egg is Dominique, and 2 white are minorca. Henrietta's egg is the middle egg. And camera perspective has it looking smaller than the faverolle but it's the same or slightly larger.


I don't think it's pink looks like a light tan color.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

My phone didn't pick up the blush tint, but there's definitely a blush hue on her eggs.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

PowellClan5 said:


> My phone didn't pick up the blush tint, but there's definitely a blush hue on her eggs.


Oh your probably right.😃


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's the problem with trying to catch subtle colors in a pic on a computer monitor. Some of my Silkies laid pinkish eggs.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's the problem with trying to catch subtle colors in a pic on a computer monitor. Some of my Silkies laid pinkish eggs.


Neat!


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

Maybe an Ameracauna Rhode Island Red mix


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

TawnyFeathers said:


> Maybe an Ameracauna Rhode Island Red mix


I have no way of knowing, she was given thi the man who gave her to me, but that might explain the blush pink tint her eggs have.


----------

